# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تاریخ ثبت نام دانشگاه ها

## Elnaz13

سلام به همگی
بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه ها حدودا از چه تاریخی ثبت نام رو شروع می کنند؟!
دارم یه برنامه ی مسافرت برای شهریور می چینم، می خواستم ببینم از چه تاریخی شروع میشه ثبت نام
دانشگاه هایی که من مد نظرمه این ها هستند:
امیرکبیر
علم و صنعت
شهید بهشتی
خواجه نصیر

حدودی و براساس اطلاعات پارسال بگید ممنون میشم.
اگه درباره ی تاریخ حدودی ثبت نام بقیه دانشگاه ها هم اطلاعی دارید بگید که همه بدونند.
مرسی :Y (454):

----------


## design46

> سلام به همگی
> بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه ها حدودا از چه تاریخی ثبت نام رو شروع می کنند؟!
> دارم یه برنامه ی مسافرت برای شهریور می چینم، می خواستم ببینم از چه تاریخی شروع میشه ثبت نام
> دانشگاه هایی که من مد نظرمه این ها هستند:
> امیرکبیر
> علم و صنعت
> شهید بهشتی
> خواجه نصیر
> 
> ...


فکر کنم از بیستم شهریور به بعد باشه

----------

